# Favorite .357 magnum loads?



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone have favorite .357 magnum loads they would like to share?

I'll be reloading soon for my new blackhawk and wouldn't mind hearing some of the things other people like. 

Everything from light, fun loads to hellish hunting loads are welcome.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

this is my fav 357 load

158 gr cast swc .358
6.0 grs unique
starline brass
win small pistol primer

very accurate load in my security six and 681 smith.
pete


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

140 Grain HP
CCI Mag primer
Wenchester 296
Start 17.7 grains
Max. 19.7 grains
Muzzle Velocity between 1316 and 1460

This is right out of the Speer #10 manual. It's a very clean burning load and as you can see it doesn't lack for locomotion.


----------

